# Where can I get shark bait?



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Surf is too rough to get Ladyfish and I can't seem to find them anywhere. I've heard of people using cow rays. Where can I get some of those or other baits?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

I would just use anything you can catch that bleeds good..We have even caught a couple of good sharks using blue fish...Im sure some baits are better than others but I think they will bite about anything...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always had luck on bluefish, whole white trout and whole mullet. I find blacktipslove white trout over here inAlabama.AVOID whiting/ground mullet, never caught ANY fish on them as whole bait or even cut bait. Good luck!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Hit the charter/headboat docks and places where private folks clean their catch, Dolphin, works pretty well even with the fillets missing, any tuna species or jacks are real good... Heck, king fish parts too... 'Cuda is a great bait. Just try to avoid the trash cans heavily tainted with beer... I never had as much action on beer soaked baits...
Brent


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

First I do not think the surf can be too rough not to get ladyfish. Second, sharks are often scavengers and will eat most anything. However, they seem to love oily and/or bloody fish. Catch a bonita and throw it back out. See what happens and let us know.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I've caught them using any fish carcass from the docks....snapper, dolphin, trigger...anything that smells like fish and bleeds.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

As far as where to get shark bait, I always just go sit on my ass and fish for hours filling up coolers, catching bait is another reason to go fishing the way i look at it lol. I off and on get alot of free bait fishing for bait by boat ramps, peole bring their boats in and only caught a small number of fish and always ask if I want fish, I ask them what kind and if its a tasy fish I eat it and use scraps for bait, if its not something I feel like cleaning and eating it becomes free bait. 


on another note... I usually try to use blue or lady fish but haven't really been catching too many lately, so I've been trying white trout which tends to work pretty well and croaker which don't seem to get much attention, anyone ever use bigger croaker as shark bait and had any luck with certain rigging?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Only thing I seem to catch on croakers are crabs...lol


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

yeah i agree, oily or bloody does the trick


----------

